
Ask HN: How to organize marketing projects? - raheemm
I&#x27;m a solo founder looking for a better approach to managing multiple marketing projects and tasks.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for tools, but rather ways of thinking&#x2F;frameworks that allow me to track and breakdown multiple marketing projects.<p>Right now, I&#x27;m going at it in a disorganized, inconsistent manner. And I end up wasting time and money.
======
PaulHoule
It's an interesting question, particularly because you cannot avoid
multitasking in marketing projects because you cannot push a string.

That is, prospects are going to take a certain amount of calendar time to buy
and you can't wait for them to do that or ride their ass to speed them up past
a certain point.

For a high-touch sales process, customer relationship management is a high
art, practiced even by lone wolf salesmen who put up big numbers. For other
kinds of marketing I use the issue tracker in one of my github repositories,
although I can't say it is a great system or I use it well.

I think the core thing is keeping track of commitments you have made. It might
be "post a blog post every week" or "call five prospects every morning",
"answer customer inquiries in 24 hours", "call Mary at the sign shop to
replace the sign in front of the store, etc. Note some of these tasks are
periodic, some of them are a matter of responding to events, others are
specific one-time events.

------
tixocloud
Staying organized is key to making sure you deliver your promises to your
clients. Without knowing the details of what you're trying to breakdown, I
will share that we create calendars for all of our clients and mark everything
up so we can visualize everything we need to do within, say a week for all our
clients. We're also looking to build a product to help us manage all our
relationships.

